# The Worlds Healthiest Foods



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

I think I posted this when I first joined but it was long ago and I can't find it!  Thought I would share it again for anyone interested.  I've learned so much by this list, the detailed information given for each food is awesome!!!

WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods

  Happy healthy eating to all!


----------



## tdiprincess (May 22, 2008)

Thanks.. I get the newsletters.. just signed up this past week.. It is very interesting.. What recipes have you used??


----------



## quicksilver (May 23, 2008)

*     Thanks for the list. Have had all but 2. Don't know if I've had Quinoa,and have never heard or had Tempeh. Will look both up.*


----------



## tdiprincess (May 23, 2008)

quinoa is quite good.. I put it in the breakfast cereal bars that I make and when I make oatmeal raisin cookies now I add quinoa to it...


----------



## Nat2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link!!! You made my day...I like calf liver a lot...but  I very seldom eat it since I always thought it was very unhealthy, but it is on that list!!!

I guess it still has a high level of cholesterol


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 3, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * Thanks for the list. Have had all but 2. Don't know if I've had Quinoa,and have never heard or had Tempeh. Will look both up.*


 
Quinoa is a tasty grain that is no more difficult to cook than rice, just that we're pretty much unfamiliar with it.  

Tempeh is fermented tofu.  I have never been able to develop a taste for it, tho I like most other fermented foods. (can you say cheese? )


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 3, 2008)

Nat2007 said:


> Thanks for the link!!! You made my day...I like calf liver a lot...but I very seldom eat it since I always thought it was very unhealthy, but it is on that list!!!
> 
> I guess it still has a high level of cholesterol


 
It can be very healthy, but imho it is important to know how the calf it comes from was raised.  Body toxins are thrown off to the liver, and if the animal in question is not pasture raised / free range, it is very possible that many of those natural toxins were not thrown off.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad you all like that site!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 3, 2008)

redkitty said:


> I'm glad you all like that site!


 
Yes!  It's great to have all that info together in one place.


----------



## Satsuma (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow. What a great list! Thanks so much for sharing. Can't wait to show that to my boyfriend. He's convinced himself that Wendy's bacon burgers are the healthiest food in the world. Yet somehow they're mysteriously absent from that list...hmmm...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for the link !


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 9, 2008)

I never see cactus on those lists and it's amazing for you. Pretty good too, I like making it into fresh salad with mangoes or cooking it with pork and tomatillo sauce.


----------

